# Avy Level I in Ft Collins..also looking for other bc newbies



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

For anyone interested in a level I course, Diamond Peaks Ski Patrol is putting on a level I course in Ft. Collins Feb 10, 12 (Tue/Thur eve) and all day Sat 14th. Cost is only $55, less than 1/3 of the next cheapest class I've seen. Check out info at diamondpeaks.org If you're coming from the Denver area, should be able to work out some carpool options. 

I've mostly been an in-bounds skier (I ventured into the bc last spring a bit when avy risk was ultra low), but am acquiring gear, knowledge, and training to make the crossover into the backcountry. If anyone else is in the same boat, it'd be great to connect. And if there are any experienced bc guys/gals out there that would be willing to take me under their wing, that'd be great too! I'm trying to do all that I can so that I will be a good bc teammate... 

Finally, there is a beacon searching clinic this Saturday in Boulder. I have no idea if spots are still available...info is on the Neptune Mountaineering website. www.neptunemountaineering.com


----------

